# Can't mute a staff in Finale 2012



## bcarwell (Sep 15, 2015)

I cannot seem to get individual staffs to mute during playback.

I go to the little Mixer and hit the "M" button for a staff and it has no effect. The music for that staff continues to play.

And when I go to studio view and mute one of the staffs, again with the "M" button, same result. That staff's music keeps playing.

And, BTW, there is a work around. The mixer faders work fine and I can just turn down the fader on the channel I want muted.

But it bugs me that I cannot simply mute a given channel with the Mute button.

What gives ?

Thanks


----------

